# BLANX Etc X-1515 Press



## beechwood (Dec 27, 2007)

My wife and I have a custom photo-mug business and we've been getting requests from a couple of our salesmen to put our images on t-shirts and tote-bags.

We picked up a second hand press, a Blanx etc X-1515, to experiment with. Unfortunately, it didn't come with a manual and we don't know where to begin. A Google search brings up nothing on the press.

Is anyone out there familliar with it enough to suggest any settings to start out with? The temp dial, (I assume it's temperature) is labelled 0-10 which makes no sense to me. The time dial goes from 0-60 seconds and the pressure dial just shows which direction to turn to increase or decrease pressure.

If someone can suggest something to get me strated or point me somewhere where I can find this type of beginner information, I would be most appreciative!

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yikes! 0-10???

You might want to get a laser thermometer and see what you get for temperatures on different settings.

Sorry, that's the best I can come up with...


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

My press doesn't have a digital temp read out either (I think only the most expensive models do). I have the Mighty Press 15 x 15, which is an excellent press, and for 375 degrees, it's on #3 on the dial.

As far as the pressure goes, for more pressure, turn the knob clockwise. If you have a hard time locking and unlocking the platen, you'll know it's on firm pressure. 

Unfortunately, every press is different, and you'll have to play with yours a little to figure out your settings to your liking.

Melissa


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

beechwood said:


> My wife and I have a custom photo-mug business and we've been getting requests from a couple of our salesmen to put our images on t-shirts and tote-bags.
> 
> We picked up a second hand press, a Blanx etc X-1515, to experiment with. Unfortunately, it didn't come with a manual and we don't know where to begin. A Google search brings up nothing on the press.
> 
> ...



I have never heard that brand, but I did see online where it was mentioned that it was a HIX brand that was also known as "Blanx"...
I found this too, there is no such site, so I can only assume that Blanx isn't really around now, but the Conde site comes up when you click the link below.
Blanx Etc. - IN 800-66BLANX (*662-5269*) or *812-333-5969*

I'd call 'em tomorrow and see what happens, and if it's not a working number, call Conde.

*1-800-826-6332*
Intl: 251-633-5704

I didn't see much when I did a search, so this was about it.
If this fails, you may do a search on HIX presses, maybe one of them will look almost like yours, then you can do a Google search for that particular press, for example: "hix CW-550+manual"...

Randy


----------

